# Stir-fry cow tripe



## Kaixin (Apr 4, 2008)

Ingredients: .5 (half) kg of cow tripe. It must be cleaned very well.

Seasoning: two tablespoons of oil, half a teaspoon of salt, 1 teaspoon of sugar, 1 teaspoon of regular soya sauce, 1 large piece of ginger, 6 cloves of garlic, 4 spring onions (just the white part), 1 teaspoon of vinegar (Chinese vinegar preferably or white vinegar), 1 chilli (or to taste, if you like hot food. As your student is from Guiyang he probably will - Yunan Province is renowned for its hot food – then keep adding Chilli’s until he says ‘stop!’ Probably it is best to start with one the first time you cook it.)

Preparation: Chop the cow tripe into small pieces, bite sized and put in a wok to boil for twenty minutes, take out and drain. This removes the unpleasant smell. Chop the ginger and garlic into small pieces. Chop the onion.

Cooking: Heat Wok, put in oil, put in ginger, garlic, onion, (chilli if required) and stir-fry for around two minutes, put cow tripe in and stir-fry for five minutes. Put vinegar, soya sauce, water in, the water must cover the cow tripe. Cover the wok but leave a small steam vent, simmer until there is just a little water left. This will take a minimum of one hour until the tripe is tender (take a piece and try), you may need to add some water and give a quick stir along the way. Put in salt and sugar. Stir-fry the ingredients to meld for three minutes. Take out and place in serving dish. Now ready to eat. Hao chi.

Bite sized: Remember that Chinese food is served in dishes and placed in the center of the table. Everyone then uses chop-sticks to pick up the food and either eat it directly or put it into a small bowl. So meat and vegetables are usually cut into bite sized pieces. 

Each individual dish is not all that troublesome to prepare, however most family meals would have 4 dishes and a large family meal between 8 – 12 dishes. 

After a meal, particularly a large family meal, the women usually do the clearing away and washing up while the men drink tea. My husband really enjoys drinking tea and says that he does not want to get in the way of 5,000 years of tradition. Hmmmm


----------



## Bilby (Apr 4, 2008)

Kaixin said:


> After a meal, particularly a large family meal, the women usually do the clearing away and washing up while the men drink tea. My husband really enjoys drinking tea and says that he does not want to get in the way of 5,000 years of tradition. Hmmmm


Very generous of him!!! 

I like the way you write up your recipes, Kaixin. Very easy to follow.


----------



## guppyman (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the recipes.

I like Australia too. I am a Singaporean. Which part of Australia do you live in. I live in Brisbane for a year.

regards


----------



## Kaixin (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi 'guppyman'

We live in the Tweed Valley at the bottom of the Gold Coast


----------

